# *HELP* Motherboard DRAM LED Red??



## Geekman314

So I have been putting together a computer, and all of the parts seem to be in place and working. The only problem is that when I turn it on, the 'DRAM' light is on. According to the mobo manual, this means that there is an issue with something related to the ram.

Here are my specs:
Mobo: ASUS Sabertooth X58 LGA 1366 Intel X58
PSU: COUGAR CMX 1000
Memory: Corsair Dominator 12GB (3x4GB)
CPU: Intel Core i7-980 Gulftown 3.33GHz LGA 1366 130W Six-Core
GPU: PNY VCQ4000-PB Quadro 4000 2GB 256-bit GDDR5

I tried a memOK!a few times, tried rearranging the Memory, removing some memory, re-placing the processor, clearing the RTC Ram, and anything else I could think of. Any help?


----------



## Tyree

Try using one stick of RAM at a time.
You can test RAM with MemTest one one stick at a time and let it make several passes.
I would also suggest you replace that HEC made PSU with a good quality unit.


----------



## Geekman314

I tried checking all of the RAM one at a time already. For every combination I tried, I hit memOK! and let it run through it's cycle about 5 times. I don't know if this is important, but everytime, when I boot the computer up, the screen doesn't go on, and the DRAM light stays red. When I hit memOK! it shutsdown, starts again and then starts blinking slowly for about 15 seconds. Then it shuts down again, and repeats the process (by itself) but each time it repeats, the light blinks faster. By about the 15th time, it is blinking VERY fast, and then it shutsdown, starts again and doesn't blink at all.


----------



## Wrench97

Bench test it to ensure it's not shorted to the case, double check the CPU is inserted correctly and there are no bent contact pads in the motherboard socket.
>> http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f255/how-to-bench-test-troubleshoot-your-system-171424.html


----------



## Geekman314

Hey. I fixed it. I did what you said, and I benched it. Not surpisingly, it worked. After that, I put it in the case again, and what do you know, it didn't work. Eventually, after about an hour tinkering with it, I finally figured out that for some reason, when I put one specific screw into the motherboard, it stopped working, but when I took it out, It started working again. I don't understand why that screw could make my ram freak out, but it did. Thanks for the help, my computer is now working!


----------



## Wrench97

Sounds like you may have a standoff out of place, what case are you using?


----------

